# Brewmate App



## Matplat (12/12/16)

Evening all, 

I love using brewmate, but I also like sitting on my couch.

Considering the apparent demise of the software developer. I was wondering if there is someone here able to convert the software into an app that I can put on my ipad?

I have no idea whats involved, just a thought I had. Obviously anyone that did it wouldn't be able to charge for the app, considering it's freely available already... 

Feel free to "tell 'im he's dreaming" so to speak 

Matt


----------



## Matplat (13/12/16)

C'mon... no-one? Really?


----------



## mtb (13/12/16)

He's dreaming


----------



## Mardoo (13/12/16)

Just go to App Store>Purchase>Update>Convert. It's built in to every iPhone.


----------



## Matplat (14/12/16)

Bummer, seems like there are a too few many negative reviews about the Beersmith app to justify the cost...


----------



## mstrelan (14/12/16)

The BS app is BS. You could try using TeamViewer to connect to your laptop from your iPad and run it from there. I used to do that for coffee roasting software.


----------

